# 90cm rasbora scape



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## Rastafarian (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow!Great tank and video!


----------



## Merth (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like that Oto? is waiting on a meal haha


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice! I've seen a couple scapes similar to this recently and I think my next scape will follow this sort of layout


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow, I love this tank!


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

cool tank!


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Great scape...what type of workplace allows you to keep one of these! That's awesome!


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks everyone



STS_1OO said:


> Great scape...what type of workplace allows you to keep one of these! That's awesome!


i work here: https://www.facebook.com/Subscapeaquarium

also i accidentally started this thread in the nano section, if there's any mods about can you move this to the tank journal section?!


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it but I would not have gone with the sand


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

Cooooolll

love the sand and everything!


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow thats quite the accomplishment. very nice. props


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

cheers! today i added some smaller rocks in the sand part. i forgot to take a picture though.


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

the tanks coming along, a little algae has started to grow but nothing serious. sorry about the iphone pics. video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cidxHawbUo0&feature=youtu.be

emergent growth









slope









fts


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

What kinda moss is that? And is that judt regular java fern?
Awesome tank!


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

tropicalmackdaddy said:


> What kinda moss is that? And is that judt regular java fern?
> Awesome tank!


the moss on the wood is just java moss, the fern is mini java fern


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

i gave the stems their first trim on Friday, everything's growing nice....


new emergent growth:


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got into the news paper today!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Wow grats man! you got like the full page too!! Double grats!! your job should be proud of you =]


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats, that is great!


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

great job! (the one that pays you and the one you did on the tank)


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Almost looks like green tentacles coming from the back of the tank!!!


----------



## icepotato89 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks everyone!

the tank's going okay, it had some trouble with thread algae because i didn't water change for a few weeks. i think it's mostly under control now...

the hydrocotyle grows so fast, after the last trim it's back thicker than ever:










also i added some glosso which is doing really well










FTS


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

congrats! love your scape!!!


----------

